# Muscle Pharm



## Malevolence (Mar 5, 2014)

Would like to do a little in house review. If you have experience with using Muscle Pharma products, please post somewhat of a review if you would be so kind. I just got some the other day and want to see some feedback from some bros (and cougars), that I trust. If you haven't used their product, go ahead and throw down what you think is the best protein sups out there based on experience. I do like Gold Standard very much too


----------



## Pinkbear (Mar 5, 2014)

They sell it at costco .... 
So I walked past it and grabbed a bag of Costco brand protein


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 5, 2014)

Been using the muscle tech protein from Sams club for like 4 years now. 33 bucks for 5 lbs. Tastes good too. 

Never tried muscle Pharm but they make decent supps.


----------



## sdguy55 (Mar 5, 2014)

Muscle pharm or pharma? 

I was using no xplode and then got a sample packet of assault and it blew xplode out of the water. Debating if I want to try their whey powder or not.


----------



## Iron1 (Mar 5, 2014)

If we're talking about Muscle Pharm I've used their whey before and I was pleasantly impressed with their flavorings.
I've tried their Orange Creamsicle and Chocolate Peanut Butter, both of which were tasty.

Out of the 9 brands I've tried so far, MP is still on my "BUY" list.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Mar 5, 2014)

....isnt it muscle tech?

Wait.  I stopped taking protein shakes long ago.


----------



## shenky (Mar 6, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> Been using the muscle tech protein from Sams club for like 4 years now. 33 bucks for 5 lbs. Tastes good too.
> 
> Never tried muscle Pharm but they make decent supps.



Damn. That's a good price. I need to get a costco card. BB dot cock just raised their price for the cheapest 10 pound bag of whey 20 bucks.


----------

